# Blizzard of 49



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

trains at 17:20
The spirit of the west!

Sorry New year is to new and booze is wearing off slowly!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummm... What?


----------

